# MECA 2X, Boaz Alabama-8/14/11



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Always a fun show with Wild Bill himself as the host.

Details: www.mecacaraudio.com Go to the events tab for more deatiled info!

Roll call!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

2 1/2 hours may not be such a bad drive. With the time change it could happen since I wouldn't have to leave so early in the morning.

Chuck


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Bring a pop up tent. No shade!


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

RTR!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I get back from New Mexico on the 13th. Might try to make this. I need points if I want to make finals.


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

WDE!!!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

2 weeks from Sunday bump.

Chuck


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Getting closer!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

5 days left!


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

I hope we have a good showing tomorrow! Come on Alabama let us represent some good ole' fashioned SQ!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I won't be there. Still in Dallas waiting for a flight out of here back home. 

Looks like my aspirations to make points for finals is now dead in the water. Oh well. It'll be cheaper at least. 
Plus, going as a spectator should be fun.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I won't be there. Still in Dallas waiting for a flight out of here back home.
> 
> Looks like my aspirations to make points for finals is now dead in the water. Oh well. It'll be cheaper at least.
> Plus, going as a spectator should be fun.


What are you talking about, you have plenty of time to make it!!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

The website is down. What time is this?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

How did it go?


----------

